

Content Curation Vs. Content Creation - what is right for your business? - ohadfrankfurt
http://blog.swayy.co/post/49844573916/why-curate-why-create

======
desoumal
I believe in a mix of the two. Rapid and original content creation takes
resources. Whereas, only curation implies that your only value-add is as an
aggregator.

~~~
ohadfrankfurt
Totally agree, the mix of both curation and creation is a vital part of an
effective content marketing strategy.

------
mjt0229
Every time you misuse the word curate, a librarian cries (or shushes someone).

